# Rashida jones and adam scott



## taytay3391 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm a junior at the university of northern Iowa and a part of an on campus group called Panthers for Obama. We were lucky enough to have Adam and rashida come on campus to talk about how it's important to vote, and more specifically for Obama. Because I am a volunteer for the campaign I actually got to have a meet and greet with them! I just wanted to share because it was an awesome experience and they were so nice and as funny as you'd imagine.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 8, 2012)

Thats awesome! I love those two actors! Very funny people.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## NudistApple (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm such a big fan of Parks and Rec, I can't even tell you. You are so lucky!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't know them or their work. Its always fun to meet celebrities. You were pretty lucky. Is one of the people in the last picture you? (Something to tell your grandkids!!)


----------



## taytay3391 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm the tall dark haired one. Black shirt. They're both great people. Wouldn't think they're celebs since they were plain clothed and so...homey if that makes sense. Heck they shook my hand and told me their names (as if I didn't know already!)


----------



## dmmj (Sep 9, 2012)

The dark haired one in the black and yellow shirt? I thought you were the blond. honestly I don't know them, and well I won't say anymore, but glad you could meet a couple of your favorites.


----------



## taytay3391 (Sep 9, 2012)

dmmj said:


> The dark haired one in the black and yellow shirt? I thought you were the blond. honestly I don't know them, and well I won't say anymore, but glad you could meet a couple of your favorites.



Ha nope. This is me! And they're current and more dirty or blatant humor so of you aren't into that you probably don't know em


----------



## dmmj (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok so I have another question then I will stop, is the blonde girl someone famous or a friend?


----------



## taytay3391 (Sep 9, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Ok so I have another question then I will stop, is the blonde girl someone famous or a friend?



Lol she's my roommate. Looks like she's 12 but is in her 20s. We both volunteered so we got the backstage access. Simply with a wrist band. Hence the first picture

Also don't mind the questions


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Sep 9, 2012)

Haha awesome! Rashida is very pretty, she looks like my ex! Lmao the other dude is a great actor, he was hilarious in step brothers haha


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 14, 2012)

I am impressed not so much for meeting them, as for the fact your active in politics and stuff.


----------



## taytay3391 (Sep 16, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> I am impressed not so much for meeting them, as for the fact your active in politics and stuff.



Oh jeez definitely. I just can't see Romney being my president so I want to work hard to get Obama re-elected. That's just my own opinion.


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 16, 2012)

how fun!! just one of the perks of being involved in something awesome... my kind of stuff.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!


----------

